# Guess what? Im buggering off too!



## cheddar cheese (Aug 12, 2005)

Im off to Spain tomorrow, so as of tomorrow morning you wont have to put up with my incessant spamming, homo erotic comments or dodgy screenshots anymore!  My flight leaves at 10:45am, the airport is 2hrs away and we gotta be there 2 hours before the flight leaves, so ill have to leave at 6:45am at the latest. I reckon that my old Storch shoul get me there in about 5 and a half hours, I wont be stopping for fuel en route, so Ive asked some old friends to help with the mid flight refueling in their privately owned KC-10. Ill take a few pictures, hopefully some when im out paintballing. (I'll still be around for most of this evening though...ill pop back and say turrah when I go) 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 12, 2005)

Have a blast. Get a few pics while your there. 8) 
Next week I'm off to Cape Breton and/or PEI. Whoopty effin' do!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 12, 2005)

Enjoy it CC!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 12, 2005)

Will do. Guess ill be off then. Bye! 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 12, 2005)

G'bye. 

*sob*






(Have fun, m8.  )


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2005)

Have fun CC!


----------



## Pisis (Aug 12, 2005)

Yup, have your best! Good entertainment, m8!


----------



## Crippen (Aug 12, 2005)

I missed saying goodbye CC.... sorry M8, so let me be the first to welcome you back  



Nonskimmer said:


> Have a blast. Get a few pics while your there. 8)
> Next week I'm off to Cape Breton and/or PEI. Whoopty effin' do!


Why so glum hon.... explain? or should I know?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 12, 2005)

Glum? Never. I love the Maritime Provinces. Hell, I live in one. 
It's just that one of these summers I'd love to make it up to Hamilton or Trenton to see the aviation museums there, and possibly even...the Mynarsky Lancaster. 

It's usually hard for the wife and I to plan long trips like that too far in advance.


----------



## Crippen (Aug 12, 2005)

Trying to make me jealous now aint cha Canadian boy..... Lancaster indeed.

You and the Mrs need to try harder honey....life is too shot... get it sorted lad.
( Listen to Auntie Cripps.... .........see this is what no alcohol turns me into.... Mrs sensible and boring  )


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 12, 2005)

> Mrs sensible and boring......


Ur a Mrs.???? I thought u were a Ms..........


----------



## plan_D (Aug 12, 2005)

Maybe it's the lack of alcohol it turns her into a Mrs. in mind. Or maybe she really is a Mrs. and has been leading lanc on all this time. 

Personally, I'm not going anywhere physically but I may just get drunk for 2 weeks and be somewhere else mentally. That said, I have no money so that plan is out of the window.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 12, 2005)

Crippen said:


> Trying to make me jealous now aint cha Canadian boy.....


Ooohhhhh...she's talkin' dirty. 

Careful there, hon. I'm a married man y'know.


----------



## trackend (Aug 13, 2005)

Has he gone ........ good now we can talk behind his back


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2005)

Yeah!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2005)

Have fun CC. Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 13, 2005)

That's some good talking behind his back there, Adler. 

We all know CC is going to get drunk and drown in the sea. Sorry, we all _hope_...


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2005)

I like him...  sometimes...


----------



## plan_D (Aug 13, 2005)

You've dropped yourself in it now. Now he'll know that you like him. You're in for it, he's going to be coming on to you like no other.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 13, 2005)

YYEEESSSSS!!! Finally, someone _else_ for CC to come on to!
I was hoping I wouldn't have to let him down gently, but now Psis has solved that for me. Thanks, buddy!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 13, 2005)

Sometimes this place can be VERY disturbing....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 13, 2005)

Yeah. 



:-"


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 13, 2005)

Some of the pics of yourself that u've posted have only contributed to this growing problem...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2005)

NS you let CC come on to you? UHHHHH that is just wrong!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 13, 2005)

He's sneaky about it.
But no more, 'coz Psis is here to take the heat!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2005)

LOL


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2005)

I thought it's your job now, when CC is gone, NS.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2005)

Or to see that I'm a "extraklassa", as we say in the CZ, we can share!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 13, 2005)

Nope. I'm many, many things. I'm a little slow and I like pickled eggs, but gay is something I like to avoid.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2005)

I'd be the last thing but gay... I did not fully understand... I take the back the proposal of sharing!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 13, 2005)

Good plan.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2005)

errr.... do you mean plan_D?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 13, 2005)

Not quite, no.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2005)

uf... a big stone fell off my heart... I wouldn't stand this.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 13, 2005)

You called?


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2005)

well it depends... nothing gaysh, pls.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2005)

Ouch!


----------



## plan_D (Aug 14, 2005)

I don't believe I am the one who "likes" CC.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 14, 2005)

I love 'im myself. He just looks so damn adorable in his Army greens. 

But alas...I'm not gay.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 15, 2005)

I am starting to wonder about you.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 15, 2005)

It's nothing to hide - it's natural you like young boys. Even the ancient Greeks and Romans did it...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 15, 2005)

He's a young boy?


----------



## Pisis (Aug 15, 2005)

If we talk about CC, he's 15.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 22, 2005)

Im back fellas, I hope you havent been talking behind my back


----------



## Crippen (Aug 22, 2005)

As if  

nice to see you back....how was it?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 22, 2005)

It was ok. Bit boring at times and when its upwards of 38 degrees in the shade it makes you feel very tired. We only went out of the house 3 times, once for a slap up meal in an English bar in Catral, and we went to a couple of Italian restaurants (oh yeah!). Ill upload some pictures later but theyre not very interesting. The most interesting ones are the ones on the plane, and an _awesome_ photo that I took of the sunrise here.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 22, 2005)

Well, at least it was a change of scenery. Glad you're back.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 22, 2005)

Hello CC, good to have ya back. Guess what? I'm leaving tomorrow.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 22, 2005)

Here the sunrise I was takling about. This was early in the morning before we left for our flight.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 22, 2005)

Looks like a storm was a brewin'. Pretty though.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 22, 2005)

Nice shot, CC. Welcome back.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 22, 2005)

Ta.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 22, 2005)

You lamer! You go all the way over there to stay in the house and go to an English pub!?! Well, you couldn't get anymore British, CC.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 22, 2005)

The food was nice and I had 3 Bacardi Breezers  I drunk them out there like a fish. I must have had at least 5 or 6 a day, as well as red and white wine, rosé, Champagne and numourous shots of Cointreau


----------



## plan_D (Aug 22, 2005)

Are you trying to defend your inaction in a foreign country by tellin' me that you drank a lot of alcohol? 

If so, well done! But next time...use a better drink than a Bacardi Breezer to defend yourself. Although those apple ones are nice.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 22, 2005)

I like em...You can Get Apple?? I always have Lime or Pinapple. The Cranberry ones are shit...


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 22, 2005)

The only ones I ever drank were the orange ones but I've moved on to better stuff since


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 22, 2005)

Beer...? Disgusting 

Random holiday quote:

Uncle John: (Pointing at tree) "Does anyone know what fruit they are"?

_Me, Amy and Emily have numourous guesses_

Uncle John: "Ok, I'll give you a clue. It has three letters and ends in -ig."

Me: "A Yam."


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 22, 2005)




----------



## plan_D (Aug 22, 2005)

Oh yes, they have apple. They're the only Breezers I'll drink.


----------



## trackend (Aug 23, 2005)

Well guys its my turn too bugger off only for a week, though as since I bent my car the dosh has run down a bit so I'm off too Crete for a bit of R&R. See Konosso and a few other sites and generally chill out it was a problem to find the right dates as I'm running the daughter to the airport during the early part of my break (she's off too be a bridesmaid in Jackson Hole at her mates wedding) Ill be gone on the 2nd of Sept.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 23, 2005)

Have a great time. 
Everybody's off to exotic locales except me. Well, unless you consider PEI exotic. 
It's not.


----------



## trackend (Aug 23, 2005)

You live in an exotic place Skim twenty minutes drive out of town and its great. I have to jump up and down to get me head above sea level if it ever floods on the Island only my roof apex will be above water thats why I keep a small Zodiac in the garage


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 24, 2005)

As in Ford Zodiac? 8)


----------



## trackend (Aug 24, 2005)

Dont swear CC bloody Zodiac about as good as the Consul or Corsair Dagenham dustbins


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 24, 2005)

Hey up the Corsair is a lovely car...Kinda like a Ford T-Bird but smaller


----------



## trackend (Aug 28, 2005)

The V4 engine was total crap CC it used to vibrate something rotten that's why they fitted balance shafts to try to smooth it out a bit.The Zephyr/Zodiac V6 back two cylinders used to overheat where as the V4 was just unreliable in general. The best Ford the UK ever produced was definitely the 3.5ltr V8 Pilot


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 28, 2005)

I agree...Actaully, no, I prefer Hot Sierras


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 28, 2005)

Nope. You're both wrong. The best Ford that Ford UK produced is a competitor for the best American-branded car ever. A little bit of greatness called the GT40. 8) The Cobra is also a competitor, and coincidentially also was UK design with American power, strangely enough...












I think everybody knows which is which...


----------



## plan_D (Aug 28, 2005)

I agree with GrG. Without a doubt, the Ford GT40!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 28, 2005)

Nah, RS Sierra. 8)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 28, 2005)

Nah. If you must go with one of those awkwardly-styled jobbies, at least have it be the awesome (but odd-looking) Rs200.





Rs200.org

(Sorry for not including sources for the other two; both are from Seriouswheels.com)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 28, 2005)

Nope! Still the Sierra. Or maybe an Escort RS2000 Mk.II


----------



## trackend (Aug 28, 2005)

the GT 40 was a good car but only produce for a specilised task it had to sell as a road car to qualify as a production car but really it was a racer. The Pilot was a fully fledge leather seated luxury production line motor.
For me GG the Cobra was the ultimate sports car with perfomance times that even now are pretty good 40 odd years ago incredible. 
485 bhp, power to weight ratio 0.5 bhp / kg 0-60 4.2sec,
top end 165mph


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 28, 2005)

Ahhh a confusing Power to weiht ratio figure! I just prefer 500bhp per ton 8)


----------



## Pisis (Aug 28, 2005)

Hi all!

I'm back from my Central/East Europe trippe - I've been to Slovakia (Bratislava, Vel'ky Meder), Austria (Wien), Hungary (Budapest) and Moravia (Lednicko-Valtický Areál), I got over 500 digi photos, I've bought a lot of things there and I HAVE ENJOYED IT VERY MUCH!!!

I'll post some chosen good ones photos probably tomorrow - I think they're very good. 


Cheers for now,
EU-Citizen Pisis


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 28, 2005)

Welcome back.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 28, 2005)

thanks 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 30, 2005)

Welcome back.


----------

